# C/Windows/Systems 32/config/System profile/ Desktop is not accessible. Access denied.



## kudzie (May 20, 2014)

i get this error when i log onto my desktop
C/Windows/Systems 32/config/System profile/ Desktop is not accessible. Access denied,
and my desktop has gone black. i cant create any more user accounts and i already have two administration accounts, i hv done chkdisk already and it has fnot found any error.
its also refusing to restore anything in the control panel or open any application or conduct any search..
please help me.
i am using a Lenovo E520, windows 8
from Kuku


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What happens when you startup in the "Safe Mode"?


----------



## kudzie (May 20, 2014)

if it is in safe mode i cant open any apllications including word or pictures or even music and the desktop is still blank


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Shut down the machine, do not use sleep, suspend or hibernation, go to Start, Shut Down.

Remove the battery.
Plug it in using the power cord.
Boot up the machine.


----------



## kudzie (May 20, 2014)

the desktop is still not showing


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Has anyone else had access to this machine?

Can you log into the other account?


----------



## kudzie (May 20, 2014)

yes i can, but i cant also alter anything in the control panel or search anythng or open any application just like the other account.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I hope you have a GOOD backup of your data?

I would rebuild back to Factory settings.


----------

